# Quilts...



## Colleen (Apr 10, 2021)

I've been making quilts, wall hangings, table runner, table toppers, placemats, etc. for over 20 years. I've given some away to family but most I make just for the enjoyment of the process. I thought I'd share a few I've made. Hope you enjoy them.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 10, 2021)

Colleen said:


> I've been making quilts, wall hangings, table runner, table toppers, placemats, etc. for over 20 years. I've given some away to family but most I make just for the enjoyment of the process. I thought I'd share a few I've made. Hope you enjoy them.


Beautiful quilts  @Colleen 

My daughter's Mother-in-law is a life-long quilter. She learned from her mother, and belongs to a Quilting Guild.

I have always wanted to make a hand-sewn quilt, but now it's too late. Too lengthy an undertaking, and - no sewing machine


----------



## tbeltrans (Apr 10, 2021)

Colleen said:


> I've been making quilts, wall hangings, table runner, table toppers, placemats, etc. for over 20 years. I've given some away to family but most I make just for the enjoyment of the process. I thought I'd share a few I've made. Hope you enjoy them.


My wife makes beautiful quilts.  She has one hanging at her church and another at the local fire department.  Unfortunately, her embroidery machine seems to spend more time in the shop than out and doing her bidding.

So, my question...didn't people make quilts long before there were embroidery machines?  How did they do it?  Is that something my wife could do when her machine is in the shop as it is now?

My passion is music.  To me, a large part of that is the journey of learning to play a real instrument.  Today, many use computers to do it for them, much as my wife depends on her embroidery machine.  Are there any quilters who go back to the handmade method as I do with music?

Tony


----------



## Pinky (Apr 10, 2021)

tbeltrans said:


> My wife makes beautiful quilts.  She has one hanging at her church and another at the local fire department.  Unfortunately, her embroidery machine seems to spend more time in the shop than out and doing her bidding.
> 
> So, my question...didn't people make quilts long before there were embroidery machines?  How did they do it?  Is that something my wife could do when her machine is in the shop as it is now?
> 
> ...


They hand-quilted using a large frame, I believe. The old "quilting bee" was when women from the community got together to work on the same quilt.


----------



## tbeltrans (Apr 10, 2021)

Pinky said:


> They hand-quilted using a large frame, I believe. The old "quilting bee" was when women from the community got together to work on the same quilt.


Now THAT would be something!  People working together toward a common goal, all the while visiting as friends.   

What a concept!

Tony


----------



## Pinky (Apr 10, 2021)

tbeltrans said:


> Now THAT would be something!  People working together toward a common goal, all the while visiting as friends.
> 
> What a concept!
> 
> Tony


I think the Mennonites still quilt this way. They auction them off at the Fall Fair.


----------



## tbeltrans (Apr 10, 2021)

Pinky said:


> I think the Mennonites still quilt this way. They auction them off at the Fall Fair.


My wife's church has a quilt group.  However, what they do is work independently on their own machines and then come together to finish up.  They then auction off the resulting quilt as part of their annual fundraiser.  So it os somewhat of a community effort, but they don't actually quilt together.

Tony


----------



## Jeweltea (Apr 10, 2021)

Pinky said:


> I think the Mennonites still quilt this way. They auction them off at the Fall Fair.


And they are beautiful and expensive. They take a lot of work  which is why they cost a lot.


----------



## Jeweltea (Apr 10, 2021)

I used to make quilts in the early 90s. Mine were pretty simple though. I did collect antique quilts and have a lot of them, some made even before the Civil War. I also have a few Amish/Mennonite quilts.


----------



## Nathan (Apr 10, 2021)

@Colleen , nice work!   My wife is an avid quilter, she and her HDCQ quilt group make tons of quilts for charitable causes.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 10, 2021)

@Colleen .. I'm attracted to the second and fifth quilt. Like the intricate designs on them, and the colours.


----------



## tbeltrans (Apr 10, 2021)

My wife also makes quilts for premature babies at the hospital.  She is a part of a volunteer group.  The quilts are, of course, tiny.   

Tony


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 10, 2021)

Gorgeous work, Colleen!


----------



## Llynn (Apr 10, 2021)

When I go the County Fair here, I always spend a little time in the quilt hall. I admire the art and skill that goes into the quilts on display. Plus they remind me of my Grandmother who was a skilled quilt maker.

Please don't tell anyone about this otherwise I will be banned from the "grumpy old geezer society".


----------



## debodun (Apr 10, 2021)

I had a twin-sized quilt up until 2 years ago, I had it out at my yard sale for $25 and it took a a few years of putting it out to sell it. You can see it hanging on the far right in this photo.


----------



## jujube (Apr 10, 2021)

I greatly admire quiltmakers.  I have made a couple of baby "picture quilts" but on the sewing machine, not by hand. I don't have enough patience for hand quilting.


----------



## Chet (Apr 10, 2021)

Nice work. You should consider selling some. Make quilts for fun *& *profit.


----------



## dobielvr (Apr 10, 2021)

There's a quilting place about a mile from me.  I've considered chking it out one of these days, cause it's right next to the gas station I frequent.  I think they've been closed due to covid.

But, I thought it might be a nice hobby to take up after I retire.
When we were kids my grandmother had a quilt we used  all the time when we visited , and it somehow ended up here at our house. 
I think she must have made it, it was very elementary.  There was no sewing involved, it was held together with huge safety pins, and had raw (i dont know how else to describe it) lamb's wool in it.  It was clumpy, but warm!

I'm wondering if I can find that wool again, altho it's probably more in line w/the yr 2021.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 10, 2021)

Very nice work Colleen. You are very good at your craft. My mother in law is a very good quilter. We have a few blankets she made.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 10, 2021)

Pinky said:


> Beautiful quilts  @Colleen
> 
> My daughter's Mother-in-law is a life-long quilter. She learned from her mother, and belongs to a Quilting Guild.
> 
> I have always wanted to make a hand-sewn quilt, but now it's too late. Too lengthy an undertaking, and - no sewing machine


If you had a sewing machine, would you make one?


----------



## Dana (Apr 10, 2021)

Lovely work Colleen,  I love quilts and have a beautiful one my husband's mother made. It's only for display.


----------

